# Star Wars Saga Edition Jedi Game, White Marsh, MD



## Wednesday Boy (Aug 24, 2007)

In a few weeks we're going to start a Star Wars Saga Edition game set before the Old Republic when the Jedi Order was just formed.  The players will part of the Jedi Order (or allies of them) who are venturing out to spread peace and order to the youn, unruly galaxy.

Currently we have three players and one GM and are looking for 2 or so more players.  We'll be playing in the White Marsh area of Maryland and will play on Sundays from about 2pm-7pm.  If you are interested or want more details, e-mail me at wednesdayboy(at)gmail(dot)com!!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey, Wednesday Boy!

Don't know if you've heard, but there is going to be an EN World MD/VA/DC area Gameday on October 27.  You'll get the chance to play in some awesome games and maybe meet some players from your area.

If you're interested, the gameday has its own forum here at ENW for planning and game scheduling/signup: http://www.enworld.org/forumdisplay.php?f=208

Hope to see you there!


----------



## Wednesday Boy (Aug 28, 2007)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Hey, Wednesday Boy!
> 
> Don't know if you've heard, but there is going to be an EN World MD/VA/DC area Gameday on October 27.  It'll be an awesome play to play some games and maybe meet some players from your area.
> 
> ...




Howdy!  Thanks for the heads up.  I wish I could make the game day but I'm going to be away on vacation that week.  Although one of the guys in our group may be going, so we'll have him on the lookout for interested folks if he ends up going.  The next time there's a MD/VA/DC game day I'm definitely in!!


----------



## Xer0 (Aug 29, 2007)

Queen D, I game with Wednesday Boy and I'll be there for the gameday, so I'll be spreading the word while I'm there.


----------

